# bessie e560 tv



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Anybody fitted a tv to the supplied bracket?
Any good TV? Need secam
ta
Barry


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

*560FB*

Hi Barry

Hope you are enjoying your 560FB ours is due end of this month been on order since March.
Not sure if you can get a small TV PAL/SECAM, seen 28" plus but not a small LCD to fit bracket in 560FB.

Chris


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Barry

did you find a small TV to fit the bracket on your 560FB?
By the way did the screws come with your bracket?

Still waiting for our van now due Mon/Tues next week. :roll: 
Chris


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*tv*

HI
Gave up on secam. Going to rely on digital and a Aldi portable sat system.
Bought a Poloroid brand HD ready with built in Freeview 15" from Currys at £199. A colleague who works in IT gave me some screws. There don't appear to be any with the Van. They are pretty standard. Did you see how my bikes fit? Cannot believe how brill this van is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Keep in touch
Barry


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Glad you got a TV

I got a logik 15" LCD from Currys.

Also a portable sat system, but just ordered a tripod to stand the dish on.

From E-Bay. won it for £16-53
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CARAVAN-SATEL...ryZ76066QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bikes look great, trouble is we take our boarder collie with us. He must be one of the most traveled dog, 10 countries so far, 4 more in Aug inc Poland if we get our van.

Regards
Chris


----------

